

A 32 year old BASIC programming challenge, solved - thekeywordgeek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiFEicJ6grM

======
thekeywordgeek
The original Sinclair ZX Spectrum manual featured a listing to play a few bars
of Mahler's First, with the reader asked to play the whole piece as an
exercise. Here's Matt Westcott completing that exercise with the help of a few
friends and a table covered in Spectrums. In the process of making this
possible it is also believed that the record was broken for the number of
networked Spectrums in one place.

~~~
opless
I can't get youtube (at work)

Is this the event in Oxford, with a bunch of speccy 48s hooked up with one of
these?
[http://spectrum.alioth.net/doc/index.php/Spectranet](http://spectrum.alioth.net/doc/index.php/Spectranet)

(I think there would have been a Raspberry PI in the mix somewhere as a
network metronome)

~~~
thekeywordgeek
Indeed it is, and using the Spectranet board. The Pi simply provided
synchronisation, each Spectrum had the whole piece in memory as BASIC code.

We had a bit of a discussion about how it might have been done back in the day
using 1 bit input ports and a Spectrum doling out sync pulses.

Edit: Though the Spectranet's auto-loading of the code made things far easier
than it would have been with loading 12 Spectrums from tape!

~~~
opless
Fabulous, I've been waiting for the video since I saw the photos on facebook
:)

------
ColinWright
Actual title:

    
    
        Mahler's first symphony, as played
        by 12 networked Sinclair ZX Spectrums
    

The first 7 minutes are explanations of the challenge and how it came to be.
Actual "performance" starts at the 7 minute mark.

